# Welcome to Vinaros



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

Can anyone help? We live in a chalet in the seaside town of Vinaros, 2 years ago the owner of the house next door allowed a family of Bulgarian gypsies to rent his house. 

They have converted all the buildings into dwellings (a small house and 2 garages), there are roughly 15 people living there, they make a living by collecting rubbish from round town and processing scrap metal, the noise from this is quite bad, 3 large van-loads of scrap are collected each week, they break up washing machines, fridges, televisions, supermarket trolleys e.t.c.

The property is without electricity, water and there are no drains, their toilet is a latrine adjoining our garden wall, the smell is horrendous, particularly in hot weather. When it is one of their festival days they slaughter sheep in the garden, we have to try to be out on those days. 

In the 2 years since they came we have submitted 3 denuncias to the ajuntamiento and local police, the place has been visited twice by health inspectors who have produced reams of paperwork, all duly stamped and signed, stating that the property is a health hazard but the tenants remain along with the noise and smell.

The local police say that because they are paying rent they have a legal right to be there and do what they want, it is my opinion that they are frightened of being accused of persecuting an ethnic minority.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you own or rent your house? If I were renting, I think I'd cut my losses and move on.


----------



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

Unfortunately we own the house, when we bought it 8 years ago next door was empty, the owner was in drug rehab in Barcelona, he showed up 6 months later. He isn't interested in what happens to his house the rent is his drug money, that's all he cares about.


----------



## javierch (Aug 2, 2012)

If They have children you could try Social Services and see if they can help with finding a piece of land or a nave somewhere where they can keep what they find and work there .You can probably do something to stop them from working there but they may become very violent towards you if they find out it was you the reason why they have landed with a massive fine they can never pay and unable to work as well ..... it is a very tricky situation and I think maybe caritas can help if they have kids.


----------

